# Center channel speaker mounting issue?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the Sony KDSR60XBR1 for my television set with the matching stand. I just purchased some new Paradigm V5 Monitors. I have a problem with the center channel speaker,the CC-290. It does not fit into the Sony stand. I was even going to remove the top shelf and try that,but the support for the top shelf is still in the way. I am in an apartment and do not want to be putting any holes in the walls,I am only here until April. Does anyone have an idea on how I could mount my center channel? I have seen the Omnimount center channel speaker stands for the top of the televisions,I have also heard a few horror stories with the top of the television stands. If anyone has any ideas,that would be great. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have seen the Omnimount center channel speaker stands for the top of the televisions,I have also heard a few horror stories with the top of the television stands.


Like what? :scratch:

If you can’t or don’t want to go with a TV-top stand, wall-mounting is your only option – which means holes in the wall. However, screws into wall studs leave only tiny holes in the sheetrock that can be easily spackled and painted over.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I have seen pics on one of the other forums where the supports for the top of the television mount breaks and the entire speaker has come crashing down.Definately do not need that happening. I think am going to hang it up on the wall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Another option might be to mount a shelf on the wall that the speaker could sit on.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Another option might be to mount a shelf on the wall that the speaker could sit on.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


That would be my inclination -- seems like most speakers are going to sound better if they're spaced out from the any wall. Mounting them on a wall obviously leaves no space between the back of the speaker and the nearest wall. :nerd:

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I did find a center channel speaker stand that is going in front of the television.You can also angle the speaker upwards . When I get everything hooked up,I will take pics


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Doh. Of course that’s a perfectly viable option. :duh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------

